# ranking of white ethnicities



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 5, 2021)

considering everything

1. germanics
2. anglos
3. nordics
4. slavs
5. meds

who did i forget?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 5, 2021)

Good thread


----------



## gamma (Oct 5, 2021)

Shit thread


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 5, 2021)

Literally from bottom to top and perfect.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Oct 5, 2021)

5. Nordics 
Blonde hair is an abomination that should be purged


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 5, 2021)

meds are above slavs
"i like russian guys"
said no one ever


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 5, 2021)

Beetlejuice said:


> meds are above slavs
> "i like russian guys"
> said no one ever


yea that ones debatable


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 5, 2021)

Meds are higher... ( the non indian looking ones)


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 5, 2021)

Germanic>Anglo>Med>Nerdic>Slav


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Oct 5, 2021)

1. Meds.
2. Germanics 
3. Nordics.
4. Eastern Europeans 
5. Anglos


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 5, 2021)

1. Meds.
2. Meds.
3. Meds.
4. Meds.
5. Anglos / Germanics / Nordics / Eastern Europeans


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 5, 2021)

another day another thread about meds
@gamma 
couldn't be looksmax.org without one


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Oct 5, 2021)

.


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Oct 5, 2021)

1. Slavs (Pure gopnik blood) 
2. Romanian gypsies 
3. Turks
4. Scousers 
5. Southern Italians


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Oct 5, 2021)

Anglos suffer too heavily from the effects of island inbreeding.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 5, 2021)

1.Germanics


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 5, 2021)

only self hating ethnics like or prefer blonde hair. ask any white girl they prefer brunette hair on a white man ofc

north atlantid is great though, but that’s anglo. and most don’t look anything close


----------



## reptiles (Oct 5, 2021)

AutisticBeaner said:


> considering everything
> 
> 1. germanics
> 2. anglos
> ...



I thought Germanics were Nordics ?


----------



## CFW432 (Oct 5, 2021)

Actually

North Atlantics
Meds
Nordics
Slavs/ eastern European


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 5, 2021)

gamma said:


> Shit thread


indeed, my med bro


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Oct 5, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Actually
> 
> North Atlantics
> Meds
> ...


Meds are the true master races of Europe tbh


----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)

Germanics and nordics is the same thing bro


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 5, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Meds are the true master races of Europe tbh


nah, meds probably have the lowest average height out of those five ethnicities, plus they're not as high iq


----------



## itorroella9 (Oct 5, 2021)

Pythagoras said:


> Literally from bottom to top and perfect.


this


----------



## CFW432 (Oct 5, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Meds are the true master races of Europe tbh


No, clearly that title belongs to Northern French chads, central Germans chads, and British men chads AKA North Atlantic.


Pale, but dark brunette hair, and light a10 eyes is the most desired pheno.


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Oct 5, 2021)

AutisticBeaner said:


> nah, meds probably have the lowest average height out of those five ethnicities, plus they're not as high iq


Meds had the best and only civilizations in Europe before the colonial era. They literally created Europe lol


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 5, 2021)

AutisticBeaner said:


> nah, meds probably have the lowest average height out of those five ethnicities, plus they're not as high iq


who gives af about either


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Oct 5, 2021)

No one cares. Go make some money


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Oct 5, 2021)

1. Celts
2. Bosnians 
3. Gypsies 
4. Meds
5. Meds that look Indian 
6. Germans 
7. Anglos


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 5, 2021)

Girls think of Indians when they hear someone say they’re an Italian


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Oct 5, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> No, clearly that title belongs to Northern French chads, central Germans chads, and British men chads AKA North Atlantic.
> 
> 
> Pale, but dark brunette hair, and light a10 eyes is the most desired pheno.


I was mirin that guys looks even when I was bluepilled


----------



## CFW432 (Oct 5, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> I was mirin that guys looks even when I was bluepilled


There was literally rivers of pussy juice from foids when that movie came out. Jfl they still fangirl him to this day.


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Oct 5, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Girls think of Indians when they hear someone say they’re an Italian


Girls think of Germanics when they hear someone say they're filipino


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Oct 5, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> There was literally rivers of pussy juice from foids when that movie came out. Jfl they still fangirl him to this day.


Not shocked, what a fucking mogger. Dark triadmaxxed too cus he couldn't love, no wonder he went er on Potter. Mf stole his looks leaving him with a roastie alt girl


----------



## hebbewem (Oct 5, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Girls think of Indians when they hear someone say they’re an Italian


They dont but when they see an Italian person they belive they are indian


----------



## RODEBLUR (Oct 5, 2021)

Nobagger said:


> 5. Nordics
> Blonde hair is an abomination that should be purged


stfu i will breed out my shitty hair colour and make light blonde kids. all of them


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 5, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> They dont but when they see an Italian person they belive they are indian


@gamma


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 10, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> only self hating ethnics like or prefer blonde hair. ask any white girl they prefer brunette hair on a white man ofc
> 
> north atlantid is great though, but that’s anglo. and most don’t look anything close


Ethnic girls are hotter soooo


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> another day another thread about meds
> @gamma
> couldn't be looksmax.org without one


Says the “med mogger” -


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Says the “med mogger” -
> View attachment 1359946


Says the guy who claimed to be Spanish passing
@AcneScars
@chaddyboi66

It's fine dev, that is not even me
Thats another user on this site


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Says the guy who claimed to be Spanish passing
> @AcneScars
> @chaddyboi66
> 
> ...


@larsanova69 though I am Jewish white, a “white” + “looksmax user” + “an actual Chad”, why should I even care about your opinion?


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> @larsanova69 though I am Jewish white, a “white” + “looksmax user” + “an actual Chad”, why should I even care about your opinion?


cage at trying to pretend ur not Dev
even zaynbrah discovered you with how obvious you type 




@StrangerDanger @AcneScars


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> cage at trying to pretend ur not Dev
> even zaynbrah discovered you with how obvious you type
> View attachment 1359963
> 
> @StrangerDanger @AcneScars


He’s @muhammadeen223 from looksmax.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 10, 2021)

Nordics are Germanics


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> He’s @muhammadeen223 from looksmax.


yes that guy is zaynbrah

*Dev is you 
User0213
India flag
this is straight up pathetic jfl*
_*imagine larping like this isn't your alt you absolute abused kutta who needs dopamine from looksmax*_
















@AcneScars @Preston


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> yes that guy is zaynbrah
> 
> *Dev is you
> User0213
> ...


poor guy
i feel bad for him


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> poor guy
> i feel bad for him


no feeling bad for such an abused out of touch dog that thinks thid is me


----------



## cloUder (Oct 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Nordics are Germanics
> View attachment 1359971


nordics are a mix of celtic, proto european nordic and slavic
germans have less nordic and more celtic dna


----------



## loksr (Oct 10, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> only self hating ethnics like or prefer blonde hair. ask any white girl they prefer brunette hair on a white man ofc
> 
> north atlantid is great though, but that’s anglo. and most don’t look anything close


Nah some blonde girls like blonde men
Coloring preferences go one of two ways: familiar (blonde liking blonde) or exotic (blonde liking brunette)

It might be more common for blondes to like darker hair though


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


> nordics are a mix of celtic, proto european nordic and slavic
> germans have less nordic and more celtic dna


where does the slavic come from? celtic from vikings expeditions but where slavic? finnish admixture?


----------



## cloUder (Oct 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> where does the slavic come from? celtic from vikings expeditions but where slavic? finnish admixture?


just overall indo european aryans/slavs moving into scandinavia, even before it had civilisation


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 10, 2021)

*Anglos over nordics? You must be kidding lmao*


----------



## cloUder (Oct 10, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> *Anglos over nordics? You must be kidding lmao*


tru, uralid masterrace finns mog anglos to death @Haven


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 10, 2021)

1. germanic/nordic 
2. meds
3. anglos (however best looking anglos > best looking meds)
4. slavs


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> 1. germanic/nordic
> 2. meds
> 3. anglos (however best looking anglos > best looking meds)
> 4. slavs


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


>


0. indo nordic


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

1.turkic uralid 2.germanic3.med


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


> tru, uralid masterrace finns mog anglos to death @Haven


Indeed.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> 0. indo nordic


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> 1.turkic uralid 2.germanic3.med


No such thing as turkic uralid. We finns ran those neighborhoods.


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> Indeed.


He was talking about original uralids jfl


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> No such thing as turkic uralid. We finns ran those neighborhoods.


Finns are not uralid


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> no feeling bad for such an abused out of touch dog that thinks thid is me


Okay let’s start over
Personal message me your real picture, I am genuinely curious, I’ll not be abusive 
If you will start with your crap again then I can’t help it


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> Finns are not uralid


The ones who live there now are some asian chinks. Far from moggers...


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> He was talking about original uralids jfl


Your women crave BFC. Keep crying.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> Finns are not uralid


What would your ranking system be?


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> The ones who live there now are some asian chinks. Far from moggers...


Nah jeff seid is uralid chico is turanid o pry is uralid or turanid effected barret is uralid


----------



## xefo (Oct 10, 2021)

germanic/nordic
anglo
slav
med


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> Your women crave BFC. Keep crying.


Keep coping jfl nobody cares nordcucks


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> Nah jeff seid is uralid chico is turanid o pry is uralid or turanid effected barret is uralid


mirin uralid orbitals


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Okay let’s start over
> Personal message me your real picture, I am genuinely curious, I’ll not be abusive
> If you will start with your crap again then I can’t help it


*Bro what makes you even entitled to my pics considering you made a thread trying to expose me (which you didn't that is not even me you abused dense idiot) jfl

You absolute abused kutta coming to me after me exposing your ass for being a dopamine fiend
Imagine larping for these past month like you weren't him jfl. *


----------



## cloUder (Oct 10, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> The ones who live there now are some asian chinks. Far from moggers...







2/3 uralo finnic


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> What would your ranking system be?





Haven said:


> 1.turkic uralid 2.germanic3.med


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> Keep coping jfl nobody cares nordcucks


Nobody cares about you russian rapebaby mongols.


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


> View attachment 1359984
> 
> 2/3 uralo finnic


Nah they are not


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> Nobody cares about you russian rapebaby mongols.


However turanid is similar to 0%slavic so good


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 10, 2021)

Announcement : @Haven is a idiotic gook


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Okay let’s start over
> Personal message me your real picture, I am genuinely curious, I’ll not be abusive
> If you will start with your crap again then I can’t help it







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 10, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> Announcement : @Haven is a idiotic gook


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> However turanid is similar to 0%slavic so good


But 100% asian


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> Announcement : @Haven is a idiotic gook


? Get mogged nerdic


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1359986


playing @USER0213 like the retard he is


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> View attachment 1359987


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> But 100% asian


30-20%asian


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> ? Get mogged nerdic
> View attachment 1359988


Mongol rapebaby, mogs nobody.


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> Mongol rapebaby, mogs nobody.


Mogs you to selfharm


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> ? Get mogged nerdic
> View attachment 1359988


Rate the finnish phenotype


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> Mogs you to selfharm


Mogs me in gookness


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Rate the finnish phenotype
> View attachment 1359991


That's turkic uralid


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 10, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> That's turkic uralid


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Rate the finnish phenotype
> View attachment 1359991


mtebid spanish passing


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Rate the finnish phenotype
> View attachment 1359991


Not even turkic more asian than turkic jfl


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1359995


Mogger turkic chad in 1.pic


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1359995


*None or themcis finnish but a sami. You find people like that in every nordic country northern parts. More so in sweden and norway than finland.*


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> Mogs me in gookness


Mogs you in everyway cuckold nerdic


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> *None or themcis finnish but a sami. You find people like that in every nordic country northern parts. More so in sweden and norway than finland.*


Jfl nigga samis mogs fincucks and raped them in history mirin that masterrace member moggers


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> Mogs you in everyway cuckold nerdic


Your women love BFC aryan cawk like all asian chicks.


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> Your women love BFC aryan cawk like all asian chicks.


Jfl nigga in reality turkic women is only turkic chad and finnish women is only turkic chad fins father dna is like 40% euroasian uralid so you are raped by us


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> Jfl nigga samis mogs fincucks and raped them in history mirin that masterrace member moggers


*Cope. SAMIS USED TO INHABIT ALL OF NORDIC COUNTRIES, YET WE BRUTALLY TOOK THE LAND OVER AND PUSHED THEM TO THE HARSH AND NEARLY INHABITABLE NORTH. FUAARK YOU MIRIN'?*


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> *Cope. SAMIS USED TO INHABIT ALL OF NORDIC COUNTRIES, YET WE BRUTALLY TOOK THE LAND OVER AND PUSHED THEM TO THE HARSH AND NEARLY INHABITABLE NORTH. FUAARK YOU MIRIN'?*


Dnrd they mog and rape you


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Rate the finnish phenotype
> View attachment 1359991


Sexy


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> Jfl nigga in reality turkic women is only turkic chad and finnish women is only turkic chad fins father dna is like 40% euroasian uralid so you are raped by us


*Finns have 0% asian DNA. Unlike you with 50%. Your Asian ancestral mothers were brutally penetrated in all holes by vikang settlers*


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> *Finns have 0% asian DNA. Unlike you with 50%. Your Asian ancestral mothers were brutally penetrated in all holes by vikang settlers*


In reality turkic uralids mothers are white granfathers are mongoloid siberians


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> *Bro what makes you even entitled to my pics considering you made a thread trying to expose me (which you didn't that is not even me you abused dense idiot) jfl
> 
> You absolute abused kutta coming to me after me exposing your ass for being a dopamine fiend
> Imagine larping for these past month like you weren't him jfl. *


You narcissistic little pig don’t deserve civil behaviour

And what do you mean by “expose”
Your picture is all over looksmax.









Looksmax.org white supremacist meet up (legendary)


Legendary picture. Today, most dangerous white supremacist gathered together to talk about future of white people. Decision have been made. White people will rise once again and this time stronger then ever. One day this picture will be in history books. #whitepower Lets appreaciate white...




looksmax.org











And you think I am “out of touch”. You think I need a “dopamine rush”, while you want people to consider you a “mogger” without a face reveal!!, Oh sorry!,, your face is all over the looksmax


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> *Finns have 0% asian DNA. Unlike you with 50%. Your Asian ancestral mothers were brutally penetrated in all holes by vikang settlers*


You can have 0%asian dna nerdic cuck


in reality some fins are masterrace member turkic gigachads


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> In reality turkic uralids mothers are white granfathers are mongoloid siberians


*Cope we all know that's not how it went. Your land was brutally taken over by European settlers and your women creampied over and over again, while the women could finally have a orgasm once in their life. *


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> You can have 0%asian dna nerdic cuck


😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> You narcissistic little pig don’t deserve civil behaviour
> 
> And what do you mean by “expose”
> Your picture is all over looksmax.
> ...


@AcneScars @StrangerDanger @john2 
yup definitely me guys


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> *Cope we all know that's not how it went. Your land was brutally taken over by European settlers and your women creampied over and over again, while the women could finally have a orgasm once in their life. *


In reality mongol males raped european women in syberia and central asia = turkic race


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> @AcneScars @StrangerDanger @john2
> yup definitely me guys


Dont pay attention bro

We are both 5 psl moggers so why bother?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 10, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> 😍😍😍😍😍😍





Haven said:


> In reality mongol males raped european women in syberia and central asia = turkic race


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1360003


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1360003


Jfl the left is really finnish?nigga says that fins are fully white


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> In reality mongol males raped european women in syberia and central asia = turkic race


T*here were no european women, only European men, who soon noticed the asian women wanted to leave their husbands to be with them. *


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> @AcneScars @StrangerDanger @john2
> yup definitely me guys


Go back to spamming people from your call center you low IQ narcissistic pig


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> T*here were no european women, only European men, who soon noticed the asian women wanted to leave their husbands to be with them. *


Stop being low iq retarded bicthboy shut up and go


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Go back to spamming people from your call center you low IQ narcissistic pig


not 1 molecule


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> Stop being low iq retarded bicthboy shut up and go


*Waitu piggu go home*


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Dont pay attention bro
> 
> We are both 5 psl moggers so why bother?
> View attachment 1360001
> View attachment 1360002


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> *Waitu piggu go home*





volcelfatcel said:


> not 1 molecule
> View attachment 1360009


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 10, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Dont pay attention bro
> 
> We are both 5 psl moggers so why bother?
> View attachment 1360001
> View attachment 1360002





USER0213 said:


> Go back to spamming people from your call center you low IQ narcissistic







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 10, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Dont pay attention bro
> 
> We are both 5 psl moggers so why bother?
> View attachment 1360001
> View attachment 1360002


Keep coping all I see are 10 PSL Turbochads


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> View attachment 1360010


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1360013


Damn I'm handsome


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> View attachment 1360018


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1360013


Dont looks indian looks black i am sure that this is not @volcelfatcel


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> Dont looks indian looks black i am sure that this is not @volcelfatcel


That's me lol


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> Dont looks indian looks black i am sure that this is not @volcelfatcel





volcelfatcel said:


> That's me lol


I'm from Kerala so I'm high negroid admixture a bit of Syrian as well @AcneScars


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> That's me lol


Nah bro stop larping you are not black you are med


----------



## cloUder (Oct 10, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> View attachment 1360019







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


> View attachment 1360026


Turanid masterrace being confrimed again


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1360025


Jfl which version of somebody that I used to know is this?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 10, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Jfl which version of somebody that I used to know is this?


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> Dont looks indian looks black i am sure that this is not @volcelfatcel


When Kanye’s bleaching -


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 10, 2021)

Nobagger said:


> 5. Nordics
> Blonde hair is an abomination that should be purged


thanks for fuelling my self hatred for my blonde hair


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> When Kanye’s bleaching -
> View attachment 1360039
> View attachment 1360041


Still mogs you, you utter disgusting larva skin subhuman


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> When Kanye’s bleaching -
> View attachment 1360039
> View attachment 1360041


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> Turanid masterrace being confrimed again


This mentalcel actually has been trolling this entire forum, pretty sure he actually looks like this -


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Still mogs you, you utter disgusting larva skin subhuman
> View attachment 1360050


His skin tone is ideal ngl


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> His skin tone is ideal ngl
> View attachment 1360058


Post full face pic
There's no doxxing to be had since this faggot is on an alternative of a deleted account


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> This mentalcel actually has been trolling this entire forum, pretty sure he actually looks like this -
> View attachment 1360052


Damn I'm handsome


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Oct 10, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> This mentalcel actually has been trolling this entire forum, pretty sure he actually looks like this -
> View attachment 1360052


 That guy is a nigger this is him in real life he posted in pms


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 10, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> View attachment 1360061
> 
> View attachment 1360062


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Post full face pic
> There's no doxxing to be had since this faggot is on an alternative of a deleted account


Nah if @USER0213 wants to post he posts


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> View attachment 1360064


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Oct 10, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> thanks for fuelling my self hatred for my blonde hair


I have blonde hair too, it sucks, dyed it light brown now tho


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Still mogs you, you utter disgusting larva skin subhuman
> View attachment 1360050


Keep barking you narcissistic, self-hating retardcel 
Meanwhile @larsanova69 has this to say - 




On this picture! -


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> That guy is a nigger this is him in real life he posted in pms
> View attachment 1360060


@volcelfatcel Didn't know you were a Somali med.


----------



## Lars (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Keep barking you narcissistic, self-hating retardcel
> Meanwhile @larsanova69 has this to say -
> View attachment 1360066
> 
> ...


can confirm


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Keep barking you narcissistic, self-hating retardcel
> Meanwhile @larsanova69 has this to say -
> View attachment 1360066
> 
> ...


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> @volcelfatcel Didn't know you were a Somali med.





StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1360072
> 
> View attachment 1360071


I've been called Latino in DMS doesn't mean I'm fucking Latino


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Keep barking you narcissistic, self-hating retardcel
> Meanwhile @larsanova69 has this to say -
> View attachment 1360066
> 
> ...


Caged irl


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> can confirm


Bro, not trying to be narcissistic like this guy, I wasn’t even intending to reveal myself, but he started with the verbal abuse and started acting egoistic so I had to tag you, thanks for confirming😇👍🏻


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> @volcelfatcel Didn't know you were a Somali med.


He is a italian slayer mirin?


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I've been called Latino in DMS doesn't mean I'm fucking Latino


Some users here Claim Goan Portuguese but look dravidian.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Bro, not trying to be narcissistic like this guy, I wasn’t even intending to reveal myself, but he started with the verbal abuse and started acting egoistic so I had to tag you, thanks for confirming😇👍🏻


Bro
@larsanova69 is chill
but him calling you jewish white is not a sign of you being jewish or med passing

caging at you using 1 comment to prove how white passing you are
you're curry
you will always be curry
@AcneScars


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> He is a italian slayer mirin?
> View attachment 1360074


Legit or joking?, like does he actually look like the above or before guy you posted?


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Some users here Claim Goan Portuguese but look dravidian.


I look more goan portuguese than @pianoboy123


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> He is a italian slayer mirin?
> View attachment 1360074


bro fuck sakes
doxxing me


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Legit or joking?, like does he actually look like the above or before guy you posted?


This is him whitout fraud he is balkanpassing to me


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> bro fuck sakes
> doxxing me


Bro everybody needs to know that med mogger


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 10, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Ethnic girls are hotter soooo


sounds like a cope because u can’t get white women


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Keep barking you narcissistic, self-hating retardcel
> Meanwhile @larsanova69 has this to say -
> View attachment 1360066
> 
> ...


Could pass for Pashtun/Iranian tbh now that I can see your entire face


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Bro
> @larsanova69 is chill
> but him calling you jewish white is not a sign of you being jewish or med passing
> 
> ...


Yap yap yap.....






Haven said:


> This is him whitout fraud he is balkanpassing to me
> View attachment 1360075


He trolled me for having low IPD and having weak zygos


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 10, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> sounds like a cope because u can’t get white women


He Got called ugly by a curry pajeeta on lookism his goal is to now pump and dump ethnic women.


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I look more goan portuguese than @pianoboy123


alright.


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I look more goan portuguese than @pianoboy123


ive been mistakened as brazilian , pakistani , mexican and Arabian


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> ive been mistakened as brazilian , pakistani , mexican and Arabian


goan portgueuse moment when he looks dravidian 
@Chadeep


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> goan portgueuse moment when he looks dravidian
> @Chadeep


keep barkin for the luso indians


----------



## Preston (Oct 10, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> He Got called ugly by a curry pajeeta on lookism his goal is to now pump and dump ethnic women.


Link?


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> goan portgueuse moment when he looks dravidian
> @Chadeep


I’ve been to Goa everyone there looks like a regular Dravidian jfl


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> goan portgueuse moment when he looks dravidian
> @Chadeep


bro i accept im dravidian probably half that's where i get my masculine features if you see me in real life I'm not like shitskin brown , few shades lighter than that my brother on the other hand is white


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

Admiring that chad “inter-pupillary distance” and chad “zygos” and hey!, a bonus “dolicocephalic skull” - 




@Haven @volcelfatcel


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> I’ve been to Goa everyone there looks like a regular Dravidian jfl





pianoboy123 said:


> bro i accept im dravidian probably half that's where i get my masculine features if you see me in real life I'm not like shitskin brown , few shades lighter than that my brother on the other hand is white


More goan portuguese moments @Chadeep


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 10, 2021)

Preston said:


> Link?


@MarkCorrigan Told me 9000peoplecalledmeugly rated him 5/10 in Pm's


----------



## Preston (Oct 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> keep barkin for the luso indians


Lmao Luso Indians are not natives and wtf is this muh we wuz Portugezzz cope? . U could have claimed that a few generation ago but current day lusos look like regular Indians


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 10, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> my brother on the other hand is white


Everyone’s brother, father, sister, mother on this site is a Chad/Stacy


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Bro
> @larsanova69 is chill
> but him calling you jewish white is not a sign of you being jewish or med passing
> 
> ...


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Admiring that chad “inter-pupillary distance” and chad “zygos” and hey!, a bonus “dolicocephalic skull” -
> View attachment 1360088
> 
> @Haven @volcelfatcel


Are you turkish bro mirin mogger genes @volcelfatcel


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> More goan portuguese moments @Chadeep


my dads whute passing every barber shop he goes to the gest mistakened as Italian


----------



## JamesHowlett (Oct 10, 2021)

Girls prefer dark features to blond features on average.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> my dads whute passing every barber shop he goes to the gest mistakened as Italian


goan portuguese moment


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Oct 10, 2021)

Preston said:


> Lmao Luso Indians are not natives and wtf is this muh we wuz Portugezzz cope? . U could have claimed that a few generation ago but current day lusos look like regular Indians


i dont have any portuguese cope im 100% indian , @vol


volcelfatcel said:


> goan portuguese moment


I can show you a pic


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 10, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> my dads whute passing every barber shop he goes to the gest mistakened as Italian


>Italian
>white


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> Are you turkish bro mirin mogger genes @volcelfatcel


He is kanyewestid phenotype, he emerged out of the same cave that Kanye West emerged out of, these two are the only living specimens of that phenotype


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 10, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> He Got called ugly by a curry pajeeta on lookism his goal is to now pump and dump ethnic women.


That has always been my goal it hasn't changed


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> goan portuguese moment







Pasta Moment


----------



## Preston (Oct 10, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> ive been mistakened as brazilian , pakistani , mexican and Arabian


U can't be serious dude. Mexican??? I can tell from a mile that you're Indian @AcneScars has way lighter skin than u but I can still tell he's indian. Passing as some other ethnicity is very rare.


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Oct 10, 2021)

Preston said:


> U can't be serious dude. Mexican??? I can tell from a mile that you're Indian @AcneScars has way lighter than u but I can still tell he's indian. Passing as some other ethnicity is very rare.


thats the thing my skin is tanned ill have to wait a few months for it to come back to original color


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 10, 2021)

lighter coloring mogs


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> goan portuguese moment





AcneScars said:


> >Italian
> >white
> View attachment 1360094





Preston said:


> U can't be serious dude. Mexican??? I can tell from a mile that you're Indian @AcneScars has way lighter than u but I can still tell he's indian. Passing as some other ethnicity is very rare.






heres sproof i cant show you his full face but he has white features his side has portuguese descent tho , likehe has heirlooms gifted from portuguese generals in goa abd he hieghtmogs most indians hes like 6 feet @volcelfatcel


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 10, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> ive been mistakened as brazilian , pakistani , mexican and Arabian


You don't look curry


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

Preston said:


> U can't be serious dude. Mexican??? I can tell from a mile that you're Indian @AcneScars has way lighter than u but I can still tell he's indian. Passing as some other ethnicity is very rare.


Not trying to offend you, but bro you “legit👍🏻“ every post😅


----------



## Preston (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Not trying to offend you, but bro you “legit👍🏻“ every post😅


Saving everyone's rep ratio


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 10, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> sounds like a cope because u can’t get white women


Nope white girls are the easiest @Biggdink


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> >Italian
> >white
> View attachment 1360094


Americans classify middle-easterners as ‘white’, So it is definite that Italians are white


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 10, 2021)

Nobagger said:


> I have blonde hair too, it sucks, dyed it light brown now tho


look better? did u do ur eyebrows and facial hair too?


----------



## Preston (Oct 10, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> View attachment 1360098
> heres sproof i cant show you his full face but he has white features his side has portuguese descent tho , likehe has heirlooms gifted from portuguese generals in goa abd he hieghtmogs most indians hes like 6 feet @volcelfatcel


That skin isn't Italian tier. John Abraham could pass as a med and he's lighter than this


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Oct 10, 2021)

Preston said:


> That skin isn't Italian tier. John Abraham could pass as a med and he's lighter than this


well barbers here mistaken him as italian and even taxi drivers here


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

Preston said:


> That skin isn't Italian tier. John Abraham could pass as a med and he's lighter than this


Abraham sure passes as Mediterranean


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Americans qualify middle-easterners as ‘white’, So it is definite that Italians are white


Why do you wanna be white
Actual white americans (Germans, Anglos, French, Nordics, Finns, Dutch, Poles whatever) wouldnt consider you white and you don't look like them


----------



## Chinacurry (Oct 10, 2021)

Cool another race thread


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 10, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> View attachment 1360098
> heres sproof i cant show you his full face but he has white features his side has portuguese descent tho , likehe has heirlooms gifted from portuguese generals in goa abd he hieghtmogs most indians hes like 6 feet @volcelfatcel


He has a common Indian pheno. I could go out and pick 50 random people who have the same skin colour


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Oct 10, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> He has a common Indian pheno. I could go out and pick 50 random people who have the same skin colour


lmao first you say every indian i see in goa our dravidians and now this statement the hypocrisy ahahaha


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Why do you wanna be white
> Actual white americans (Germans, Anglos, French, Nordics, Finns, Dutch, Poles whatever) wouldnt consider you white and you don't look like them


@larsanova69 is from Netherlands thought I am Jewish white. I have only seen coping Indians like you here say otherwise


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 10, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> lmao first you say every indian i see in goa our dravidians and now this statement the hypocrisy ahahaha


They're jealous


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 10, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> lmao first you say every indian i see in goa our dravidians and now this statement the hypocrisy ahahaha


Negative IQ. Not all Indians are Dravidians and I’ve seen South Indians who are lighter than your dad


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Oct 10, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Negative IQ. Not all Indians are Dravidians and I’ve seen South Indians who are lighter than your dad


bruh alright but im just saying he gets mistakened as an Italian or some other European race he also has blackish brown hair maybe that's why ig


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> @larsanova69 is from Netherlands thought I am Jewish white. I have only seen coping Indians like you here say otherwise


What? I'm Nordic, not indian. You don't pass in Europe. You don't look white and you wouldn't be considered white. People would think you were foreign if you attended an american or european high school. At best you pass in israel


----------



## Preston (Oct 10, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> lmao first you say every indian i see in goa our dravidians and now this statement the hypocrisy ahahaha



Pm me I will show u what actual med passing curries look like. They are way lighter than ur dad


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Oct 10, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Negative IQ. Not all Indians are Dravidians and I’ve seen South Indians who are lighter than your dad


goan indians and pashtun indians mog every other indian minority I'm sry but its true they have perfect height and also masculine af facial features due to European colonization and admixture @volcelfatcel @Preston


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 10, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> and I have seen you


DM me my unmorphed picture son 


pianoboy123 said:


> bruh alright but im just saying he gets mistakened as an Italian or some other European race he also has blackish brown hair maybe that's why ig


People in the west are ignorant about what people from other countries look like. I’m not doubting that someone has mistaken your dad as Italian but that does not make him Italian


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> bruh alright but im just saying he gets mistakened as an Italian or some other European race he also has blackish brown hair maybe that's why ig


He does have some red undertones, which I feel is a big differentiating factor alongside the individual features and skull, so you might be right👍🏻


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Oct 10, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> DM me my unmorphed picture son
> 
> People in the west are ignorant about what people from other countries look like. I’m not doubting that someone has mistaken your dad as Italian but that does not make him Italian


omfg he isnt italian hes indian bro im just sayinfg he gets passed sometimes


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 10, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Nope white girls are the easiest @Biggdink


stop trolling🙄


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 10, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> goan indians and pashtun indians mog every other indian minority I'm sry but its true they have perfect height and also masculine af facial features due to European colonization and admixture @volcelfatcel @Preston


Goans are manlets on average so no and everyone I saw there looked like a regular Indian


----------



## Preston (Oct 10, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> goan indians and pashtun indians mog every other indian minority I'm sry but its true they have perfect height and also masculine af facial features due to European colonization and admixture @volcelfatcel @Preston


Pashtuns yes but not goans.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 10, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> DM me my unmorphed picture son
> 
> People in the west are ignorant about what people from other countries look like. I’m not doubting that someone has mistaken your dad as Italian but that does not make him Italian


If you see, I deleted my post, I thought you were talking about me, sorry👍🏻


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Oct 10, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Goans are manlets on average so no and everyone I saw there looked like a regular Indian


my whole family from my dads side is 6ft I'm the shortest being 5foot 11


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 10, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> my whole family from my dads side is 6ft I'm the shortest being 5foot 11


What do you not understand about the word ‘average’?


----------



## Preston (Oct 10, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> omfg he isnt italian hes indian bro im just sayinfg he gets passed sometimes


Again this isn't med passing. I personally know a few med passing curries. I've shown them to @StrangerDanger and @AcneScars they are way lighter.


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Oct 10, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> What do you not understand about the word ‘average’?


every goan friend i know is at least 5foot10 not every goan you see in goa is goan they could be banglesdeshi immigrants or subhuman from other indian states


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 10, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> stop trolling🙄


I'm not...

If you're white then white girls are.the easiest


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 10, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> I'm not...
> 
> If you're white then white girls are.the easiest


cope bro.

only easiest if you’re a chadlite or good smv at least. otherwise self hating ethnics are probably the easiest


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 10, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> omfg he isnt italian hes indian bro im just sayinfg he gets passed sometimes


@gamma Thoughts


----------



## Preston (Oct 10, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> every goan friend i know is at least 5foot10 not every goan you see in goa is goan they could be banglesdeshi immigrants or subhuman from other indian states


5'10 isn't the average even in Punjab let alone Goa.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 10, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> cope bro.
> 
> only easiest if you’re a chadlite or good smv at least. otherwise self hating ethnics are probably the easiest


Asian girls maybe no one else


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 10, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> @gamma Thoughts


Biggdink.was right all along


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Oct 10, 2021)

Preston said:


> 5'10 isn't the average even in Punjab let alone Goa.


thats what im saying my dads side has Portuguese admixture everyone in his family is tall has white skin different colored eyes


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 10, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> thats what im saying my dads side has Portuguese admixture everyone in his family is tall has white skin different colored eyes


You look a bit like @gigi and @badg96


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 10, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> every goan friend i know is at least 5foot10 not every goan you see in goa is goan they could be banglesdeshi immigrants or subhuman from other indian states


pianoboy the goan @SPFromNY914 
@AcneScars @Preston


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> pianoboy the goan @SPFromNY914
> @AcneScars @Preston


my moms side shes mixed hers mom from tamilnadu with insane forward growth { I suspect I got my masculine features from her } and her dad is from north India { ahemdabad}


----------



## Preston (Oct 10, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> every goan friend i know is at least 5foot10 not every goan you see in goa is goan they could be banglesdeshi immigrants or subhuman from other indian states


Good for u I guess. U remind me of spf ngl @volcelfatcel @AcneScars @Chadeep


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 10, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> thats what im saying my dads side has Portuguese admixture everyone in his family is tall has white skin different colored eyes


What you should be concerned about in your tiny 10mm philtrum


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> pianoboy the goan @SPFromNY914
> @AcneScars @Preston


Keep barking Mallus Douchebag


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Oct 10, 2021)

Preston said:


> Good for u I guess. U remind me of spf ngl @volcelfatcel @AcneScars @Chadeep


whos that ?


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Oct 10, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> What you should be concerned about in your tiny 10mm philtrum


i thought that was good my chin height is like 35mm my ohiltrum varies from 10-11mm so idk


----------



## gamma (Oct 10, 2021)

Oh god another thread about italians not white


----------



## gamma (Oct 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Why do you wanna be white
> Actual white americans (Germans, Anglos, French, Nordics, Finns, Dutch, Poles whatever) wouldnt consider you white and you don't look like them


There's 0 difference between southern france and north of Italy, you could cross the border and people look the same, it's obvious you've never been in North of Italy


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 10, 2021)

gamma said:


> There's 0 difference between southern france and north of Italy, you could cross the border and people look the same, it's obvious you've never been in North of Italy


I was just thinking about northern countries so I only thought about northern france
anyways north italians are obviously white


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Oct 10, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> look better? did u do ur eyebrows and facial hair too?


Depends, light blonde is bad but dark blonde is good, I dyed light brown so look better. Eyebrows I usually dye black or dark brown; darker eyebrows than hair is always better. Don’t have facial hair


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 10, 2021)

Nobagger said:


> Depends, light blonde is bad but dark blonde is good, I dyed light brown so look better. Eyebrows I usually dye black or dark brown; darker eyebrows than hair is always better. Don’t have facial hair


yeah im dark blonde but when im next to men with dark hair like black or brown, they just look so much more masculine and better. agreed that darker eyebrows than hair mogs. atm i just dye my eyebrows and facial hair a dark brown and leave the top dark blonde but im considering just dyeing it brown


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 10, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Nope white girls are the easiest @Biggdink


All women are easy but white women have lowest standards 

won’t see attractive girl of any other race with a disabled guy


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Oct 10, 2021)

1. Germanic
2. Nordic
3. Curries that look Med 
4. Med
5. Slav
6. Anglo (no front, but some of yall are really ugly)


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 14, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Nordics are Germanics
> View attachment 1359971


what are the french? med?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 14, 2021)

AutisticBeaner said:


> what are the french? med?


celtic i think


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 21, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1360025


what was name of this dude?


----------



## StrangerDanger (May 21, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> what was name of this dude?


wontstopnoodling


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (May 21, 2022)

Anglos (Brits)
Germanics 
Nords
Meds 
Slavs


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 21, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> wontstopnoodling


are all of them really the same dude?


----------



## StrangerDanger (May 21, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> are all of them really the same dude?


yes


----------



## StrangerDanger (May 21, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Germanics
> Nords


Nords are germanics except finns


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 21, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> (Brits)


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (May 21, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Nords are germanics except finns



Finns are chinks just rebranded


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (May 21, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> View attachment 1691862



He’s welsh with Arabian admixture I’ve looked into his ancestry before


----------

